# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  التداوى بالأعشاب(الطب البديل): الكمون

## هيثم الفقى

*الكمون


Cumin
العائلة : الفصيلة المظلية 
الجزء المستخدم : الثمار






نبات معروف يتميز برائحة نفاذة، وهو من التوابل المشهورة
موطنه الأصلي بلاد الشرق في حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط والتركستان

يقول ابن سينا :
الماهية‏:‏ الكمون أصناف كثيرة منها كرماني أسود ومنها فارسي أصفر ومنها شامي ومنها نبطي والفارسي أقوى من الشامي والنبطي هو الموجود في سائر المواضع ومن الجميع بريّ وبستاني‏.‏ 
والبري أشد حرافة‏.‏ 
ومن البرّي يشبه بزره بزر السوسن‏.‏ 

الجراح والقروح‏:‏ يدمل الجراحات وخصوصاً البري الذي يشبه بزره بزر السوسن إذا حسيت به الجراحات جداً‏.‏ 
أعضاء الرأس‏:‏ إذا سحق الكمون بالخل واشتم منه قطع الرعاف وكذلك إن ادخلت منه فتيلة أعضاء العين‏:‏ قد يمضع ويخلط بزيت ويقطر على الظفرة وعلى كهوبة الدم تحت العين فينفع وإذا مضغ مع الملح وقطر ريقه على الجرب والسبل المكشوطة والظفرة منع اللصق‏.‏ 

وعصارة البري تجلو البصر وتجلب الدمعة ويسمى باليونانية قاييوس أي الدخان ويجلب الدمعة كما يفعل الدخان وهو يقع أيضاً في كاويات النتف لشعر العين فلاينبت‏.‏ 

أعضاء النفس‏:‏ إذا سقي بخل ممزوج بالماء نفع من عسر النفس‏.‏ 

وقال روفس‏:‏ الكمّون النبطي يسهل البطن وأما الكرماني فليس يطلق بل يعقل وحشيش البري يحدر مراراً في البول‏.‏ 

ويقول عنه الأنطاكي :
كمون : يُسمى ( السنوت وباليونانية كرمينون والفارسية زيرة ، وهو إما أسود وهو الكرماني ويُسمى الباسيلقون يعني الدواء الملوكي ، أو الفارسي وهو الأصفر أو كمون العادة وهو الأبيض ؛ وكله إما بستاني يُزرع أو بري ينبت بنفسه وهو كالرازيانج لكنه أقصر وورقه مستدير وبزره في أكاليل كالشبت ؛ وأجود الكل بري الكرماني فبستانيه ، فبري الفارسي فبستانيه ، وأردؤه البستاني الأبيض ، ويغشّ بالكراويا ويُعرف بطيب رائحته واستطالة حبه وتبقى قوته سبع سنين ، وهو حار يابس الجيد في آخر الثالثة والأبيض في الأولى قوي - التلطيف حتى إن اللحم المطبوخ به يلطف إلى الغاية، ويحل الرياح مطلقاً ولو طلاء بزيته المطبوخ فيه ويطرد البرد ويحل الأورام ويدفع السموم وسوء الهضم والتخم وعسر النفس والمغص الشديد شربأ بالماء والخل - واحتقاناً بالزيت ، وأجود ما يُضمد مع الباقلاء أو الشعير ويدر ما عدا الطمث فيقطعه فرزجة بالزيت ويُحلل - الدم المحبوس ضماد اً ، وشهوة الطين ونحوه أكلاً، ويقطر في قروح العين والجرب المحكوك ، ومع بياض البيض يمنع الرمد الحار وصفارة البارد لصوقاً وإن مزج بالصعتر وتغرغر بطبيخه سكن وجع الأسنان والنزلات مجرب ، ويجلو البشرة مع الغسولات وعصارته للبصر والسبل والظفرة بملح والطرفة وحده . 

ومن فوائد الكمون انه طارد للغازات ويزيد في الإفرازات الهاضمة وإدرار اللبن عند المرضعات . 
مفيد في علاج حالات الحموضة والمغص والانتفاخ يستخدم في الزيت الطيار في صناعة العطور. 

وصفة لعلاج التشنج وطرد الرياح والغازات :
- توضع ملعقة كبيرة من الكمون في لتر ماء ويغلى على النار، يؤخذ من المغلي نصف فنجان قبل الأكل بنصف ساعة ثلاث مرات يوميا ولمدة خمسة عشر يوما .
- لإدرار الحليب لدى المرضعات يمزج قليل من العسل في جرام واحد من مسحوق الكمون ويعطى للمرضعات .
الكمون : يعالج التهابات العيون ويهدئ من تهيجها وذلك باستعماله بعد غليه وغسل العين به لألآم الطمث والمغص المعدي ، يستعمل لطرد الرياح ، و محاربة السمنة وذلك بنقع قليل منه في كوب ماء مغلي مع ليمونة مقطعة حلقات ويترك طوال الليل ثم يشرب الماء في الصباح على الريق .* 
منقول

----------

